# Looking for red tuxedo Poodle breeders



## I LuvPoodles (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm having a difficult time finding red tuxedo Standard Poodle breeders. Can anyone here help?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

What do you mean by "tuxedo"?


----------



## I LuvPoodles (Sep 4, 2018)

A true tuxedo Poodle will have a very special markings in certain areas that literally remind you of a tuxedo. There will usually be:

A white bib - this is color on the chest, it may or may not wrap all the way around the dog's neck
A white belly - This "should" touch the bib, making a continuous white area 
White that extends from the belly down to the front and hind legs and paws.
A darker color that covers the entire saddle (back). This does not necessarily need to be black, however that this the most typical color since red & white or blue & white tuxedo Poodles are very rare.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

If you are looking for a breeder of a "very rare" color, you will probably find people who are choosing breeding stock based on that color rather than on correct structure or good temperament. They are not trying to improve the breed or produce sound happy puppies, they are trying only to produce a specific color. Not a place I would go to look for a puppy.


----------



## I LuvPoodles (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm also interested in contacting breeders who breed quality red abstracts and/or partis...if anyone can help me.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Where are you located, and how far are you willing to travel? I don't know of any red parti breeders, but I know of parti breeders.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A red tuxedo is really a red parti or abstract (depending on how much white there is). I know lots of people have very particular visions of the dog of their dreams, but color and particularly a very specific pattern of color should be one of the lower priorities in choosing. You may find a red tuxedo, but make sure above that color pattern that health and temperament are impeccable.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Parti-color poodles are less common for a reason - it is a disqualifying fault. (That means that a poodle who is not a solid color at the skin cannot be shown in AKC dog shows - or Canadian KC shows - or European shows. They are allowed in United KC shows as a separate breed.)



That said, there are, indeed, some ethical breeders of parti-colors. As Lily CD said, it's far, far more important to look for breeders who only breed dogs who have tested clear of hereditary health conditions and are of sound temperament.


----------



## I LuvPoodles (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm looking to talk with breeders right now and learn as much as I can about them and their dogs. If I find the right pup with the qualities I'm looking for I'm willing to travel anywhere in USA, Canada or perhaps UK.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

See and join the closed FB group, Parti-Colored Poodles.

There's an open FB group, Parti Poodles.


----------



## BeverlyT (Mar 22, 2017)

I LuvPoodles said:


> I'm having a difficult time finding red tuxedo Standard Poodle breeders. Can anyone here help?


I am a little late to the party, but the breeder of my Tuxedo SPOO is located in Western Illinois. She specializes in parti & tuxedos with very good health and temperment.

You can find her at duboisstandardpoodles.com

She currently has some apricot and white tuxedos and one red and white tuxedo, but I believe he is spoken for. I highly suggest you speak with Tari. She is wonderful to work with and I highly recommend her. My tuxedo is black and white, and a little on the small side (40 lbs), but the best dog you would ever want to meet.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

From the DuBois web site health guarantee, though not the complete text:

“Buyer has 72 hours from the time of receiving the puppy to have the puppy checked by a licensed veterinarian. If puppy is not examined within this time frame any guarantee is null and void.
*** TWO year health guarantee against life threatening genetic illnesses such as heart disease, liver or kidney disease etc. 
********GENSOL DIAGNOSTIC TEST RESULTS (IF REQUESTED) ARE OFFERED FOR VIEWING WHEN YOU COME TO VISIT US. We use Gensol diagnostics to test for Degenerative Myelopathy, Neonatal Encephalopathy and VWD.
***2 year hip guarantee with passable OFA hip results on ALL puppies 
*** guarantee is a replacement guarantee, NEVER a money back guarantee.”

I would want to see health testing results for the sire and dam ahead of time, preferrably on the OFA web site, before visiting a breeder. Registering results with OFA is $15, not a large amount against the cost to raise and own a breeding dog. Better to know whether the parents meet health standards before visiting a falling in love with a puppy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BeverlyT I am not going to say you haven't found this breeder to be good, but there are some unusual policies as pointed out above. The 72 hours time frame to take a puppy to your own vet is fine, but yeah I am not thrilled by the idea of not doing the standard health tests. Genes are good to know about, but not everything to know about. I also don't particularly lie the idea that you can view results when you visit implying that no copies of results are available for your records. Good sleuthing scooterscout.


I also don't think I know what this could really mean since you can't really get an OFA rating on puppy hips: "2 year hip guarantee with passable OFA hip results on ALL puppies"


And I know this is different for different breeders, but one of my good friends who breeds CKCS just last weekend took back a puppy from her early May litter (so about 5 months old and had been with the family for about 2 months or a hair longer). There were some health problems going on in the family and they just weren't able to devote the time they needed to to the puppy and had too much stress. They decided they needed to give the puppy back and my friend gave them all of their money back.


----------

